# Got some new wheels for my Roubaix



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Most of you probably already know but man,these Shimano Dura Ace just roll,roll and roll. Amazing. Road test tomorrow,feels like I have a new bike. They also give my Roubaix a more serious look,at least that's how I see it. 







[/URL]


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I like your style.


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/6780982292/" title="IMG_0048 by pigmode, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7194/6780982292_de7f8e3c52_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="IMG_0048"></a>


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Tell you what tho : I was not expecting those Dura Ace QR skewers to be so damn heavy. Any suggestion for a good replacement ?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

So did I...

Almost bought the Dura Ace but got a great deal on some Reynolds DV3K's
The Zipp Titanium Skewers are only 53 grams per pair.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Your DA have been outclassed in this thread. You should get the wratch style skewers and you'll cut several grams out right away.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Sworker said:


> Your DA have been outclassed in this thread.


Class act man :thumbsup: I just wanted to share my joy for my purchase,no big deal...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Devastazione said:


> Class act man :thumbsup: I just wanted to share my joy for my purchase,no big deal...



Don't listen to Sworker, your bike looks sweet with the new wheels! :thumbsup:

Did you get a chance to ride them yet, I'm curious to find out what you think of them.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Don't listen to Sworker, your bike looks sweet with the new wheels! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get a chance to ride them yet, I'm curious to find out what you think of them.


Done 50kms this morning,I have to say I'm extremely pleased. I still think that for a mere aesthetic thing the C35's aeroish versions would have fit the bill better and a 30/35 mm wheel purchase is in my plans for the future,but given the constant winds of my coastal area and the up and down roads we have the C24s are the way to go. 
Uphill performance was great,they are stiff but not incredibly stiff. Of course they're a gazillion times stiffer than the OEM DT 3.0 garbage Specialized places on this bike. What surprised me a lot it's been their sharpness and precision,I had to avoid a hole while pedaling at speed in a mountain village narrow streets and the wheels just took the abrupt maneuver with no flicks. I loved that !!
Great wheels for the price,really. I'm quite sold on Shimano's best bang for the buck philosophy :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

zampano, why did you post that? Inappropriate.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good choice. I run tubeless DA 7850s and love them. Too bad they don't match my sram drivetrain :/


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> zampano, why did you post that? Inappropriate.




I thought it was self-evident that the C24 and Campy Neutron are in the same category of high performance production wheels, that feature lightish weight combined with great vertical compliance and good lateral stiffness.They are basically the same wheels from different makes. I bravo-ed Devastazione on *his choice* and *shared* my version of his set up.

Try to open up your mine with less judgmental knee-jerk reactions---it will make the online cycling discussion experience more pleasant.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Zampano said:


> I thought it was self-evident that the C24 and Campy Neutron are in the same category of high performance production wheels, that feature lightish weight combined with great vertical compliance and good lateral stiffness.They are basically the same wheels from different makes. I bravo-ed Devastazione on *his choice* and *shared* my version of his set up.


That is how I've intended your post actually,so no worries :thumbsup:. The only inappropriate answer was from Sworker but again,no big deal :thumbsup:

I like your Roubaix,is that from 2010 ? I loved 2010 graphics on all of their bikes,I guess Specialized lost a bit of simplicity and agressivity on graphics for these 2011/2012 bikes,except of course stealth black


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Right on, D.  

Its an '09 Comp with component upgrades, done during overhaul a couple of months ago. I'm really happy with the lite pearl white aesthetics, and the gloss finish is easy to keep clean. Personally I'm not too hot about the newer satin finishes, of the SL3 framesets currently offered.

I'll have to admit I think about ordering a set of Dura Ace C24s, whenever having to deal with tight Conti 4000S out on the road with other riders hovering, waiting. The Campys take and extra couple of minutes needing closer attention to flat tire technique. We shall see...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I like your bike Z but disagree about gloss versus matte finish. I absolutely love the matte finish on my new silver/charcoal SL3 Roubaix. I get tons of compliments on the bike...matte gives it a hotrod look IMHO. Of course paint and aesthetics are in the eye of the beholder.
Only thing I can never get used to is the way the Ultegra crank looks. I know some like it...Shimano obviously does...but not for me. I know it is an excellent crank for the money however.
Cheers.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Great choice of wheels. But if you don't like those DuraAce skewers, I'll happily take them off your hands! They're one of my most favorite components on my bike, and simply a joy to use compared to some lightweight external cam designs that I've come across.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, it wasn't a slam...suggested the wrachet skewers, but like those Campy wheels alot. The DA's are nice, the ride looks great, no sweat


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Same here. :smile5:


----------

